# NATO 5.56 in bolt action .223 rifle?



## williameb (May 31, 2010)

I have a Stevens 200 bolt action in .223. Is it safe for me to shoot 5.56 in it? I have 780 rounds of 5.56mm Ball M193. I need to find out if I can start shooting it or just try and sell it to buy some .223 Thanks.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

If it has a 223 chamber it is not safe to shoot 5.56. The difference is the throat or lead in the chamber. If Stevens cannot tell you for sure if its a true 223 chamber or not you should only shoot 223 until you can have a gunsmith check it or run a 5.56 chamber reamer in it. HTH Bob


----------



## williameb (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bob. Think I will just try and sell it and buy some .223


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Save your 5.56 ammo for another gun. You can get Monarch steel case .223 ammo at Academy sports right now for (on sale I think) $4.29 a box. It should shoot as good as any of the the cheaper brass case ammo from Remington,Federal,Pmc,ect. and will function fine in your rifle. I had a Stevens 200 in .223 and it would put a whole box of Monarch inside a 2-3 inch circle at 100 yards. IMO your Stevens is one of the best bang for the buck rifles out there. I wish I still had mine!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's probably safe to shoot, but it's not going to be the greatest accuracy. Most bolt guns chambered in .223 are done so because a shorter leade and tighter chamber are desired for accuracy.

Pressure wise, nearly all modern bolt guns can handle the higher pressure of 5.56. Just look for flattened primers and excessive case damage to determine if there is excessive pressure.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have heard both yes and no, some say they have 10's of thousand 5.56 out of thee 223 and then one will chime in and say you just have not got that one 5.56 yet.

5.56 has a higher psi then 223 do to mil cases being smaller on the inside,
(there thicker) i dont notice it much loading 556 and 223* but 308 is noticeable on some powder charges i have loaded. one will be just up from the shoulder and the next will be all the way to the top, big psi change if loading that one case* some Federal case are thick also .
im looking into getting a bench rest 223 but i load my own so im not worried about it too much, will i toss a 5.56 out it when i get one ====not sure==== , i will most likely load rounds just for the 223 with some neck dies and cases just from that gun.

get a cheep used press and a set of 223 dies sort your cases and go to town


----------

